# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Büyüklere çerez rakip

## ozzylive

Bu yıl 50. kez düzenlenen Ziraat Türkiye Kupası’nın 3. tur kura çekimi Ataköy’deki Olimpiyatevi’nde yapıldı. Kura çekiminde TFF Yönetim Kurulu üyesi Akif üstündağ ile kulüp temsilcileri katıldı. Tek maçlık eleminasyon sisteminde oynanacak, 32 takımın katıldığı bu turda, 2. eleme turundan gelen 14 takım, 2010-2011 sezonunda Spor Toto Süper Lig’de ilk 14 sırayı alan takımlar ile eşleşti. Geçen sezon Süper Lig’i 15. sırada tamamlayan Sivasspor ile aynı sezon Bank Asya 1. Lig’den Süper Lig’e yükselen 3 takım olan Mersin İdmanyurdu, Samsunspor ve Orduspor da birbiriyle eşleşti. Maçlar, kurada küçük numarayı çeken takımın sahasında oynanacak. Normal sürenin berabere bitmesi durumunda 15’er dakikalık 2 devre uzatılacak. Burada da eşitlik bozulmazsa penaltı atışlarına geçilecek. 10-11-12 Ocak’ta oynanacak maçlarda, turu geçen 16 takım bir üst kademeye yükselecek.

*EşLEşMELER*

F.Bahçe-Konya T.şeker
Galatasaray-Adana DS
Beşiktaş-G.Antep Bş
Trabzonspor-Güngören
Samsunspor-Orduspor
Mersin İY-Sivasspor
Adanaspor- İstanbul Bş
Ankaragücü-Kasımpaşa
Karabükspor-ünyespor
Akhisar Bld-Kayserispor
Rizespor-G.Antepspor 
Eyüpspor-Eskişehirspor 
G.Osmanpaşa-Antalya
Bugsaşspor Manisaspor
Boluspor-Gençlerbirliği
Bursaspor-şanlıurfaspor

----------

